# Move Thread



## kachi (Jan 2, 2006)

How do I move one of my threads to a different forum or if I can't how do I delete it?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2006)

kachi said:
			
		

> How do I move one of my threads to a different forum or if I can't how do I delete it?


Same answer tell us what thread and we should be able to help.
Terry


----------

